# Viele Süßwasserfische vom Aussterben bedroht



## fleks (23. Februar 2021)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Vereine hier viel mehr für den Erhalt von Fischarten tun könnten als aktuell. Man denke nur an Fanglisten. Wenn jeder Verein seine Bestände, Besatzmaßnahmen und Fangstatistiken kumulieren würde und an ein zentrales Register melden würde, wäre der erste Baustein für eine fortgeschrittene Hege gelegt.
Nur was man messen kann, kann man auch managen. Handgeschrieben Fangkarten, die im Leitz-Ordner des kleinen Fischereivereins verstauben, sind vergeudetes Potential. Fangstatistiken von Vereinen bieten eine wunderbare Datengrundlage um Veränderungen im Gewässer zu erkennen. Dies ist ein wahnsinniges Potential was momentan noch ungenutzt ist. Könnte man in einem zweiten Schritt diesen Prozess noch digitalisieren und Fangstatistiken in Echtzeit an z.B. den Bayerischen Fischereiverband weiterleiten (z.B. über eine "Vereinsapp"? ;-) ), könnte dieser ein 'echtes' Bild der Fischbestände in Bayern generieren und ggf. Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen. Somit würde m.E. auch die Glaubwürdigkeit von Angelverbänden und deren Einsatz für den Artenschutz steigen. Im Moment (siehe diese Meldung) bestimmen Naturschutzorganisationen die Berichtserstattung. Wohin das führt, wissen wir ja ... Verbote, Verbote, Verbote. Die Seite der Angler hat dem wenig entgegen zu setzen ohne eine solide Datengrundlage.  Wenn das schon geschieht, mangelt es an Sichtbarkeit und Verwertung der Daten (Man hört immer nur die Seite der selbsternannten Naturschützer). 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Vereine hier viel mehr für den Erhalt von Fischarten tun könnten als aktuell.




Ganz besonders dann wenn sie nicht selbsternannten "Umweltschützern" ausgesperrt werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Februar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Vereine hier viel mehr für den Erhalt von Fischarten tun könnten als aktuell. Man denke nur an Fanglisten. Wenn jeder Verein seine Bestände, Besatzmaßnahmen und Fangstatistiken kumulieren würde und an ein zentrales Register melden würde, wäre der erste Baustein für eine fortgeschrittene Hege gelegt.


Fortgeschrittene Hege bedeutet heute Revier übergreifende Bewirtschaftung. Das funktioniert leider in der Regel entweder gar nicht, nur unter Gleichgesinnten oder unter Zwang, da sich der Bewirtschafter vorschreiben lassen muss, wie er sein Gewässer zu pflegen hat, wenn er mit den anderen Hegepflichtigen uneins ist. 
Deshalb ist die Bereitschaft für eine gemeinsame Datenerhebung entsprechend gering.
Vor einer zwanghaften Ökologisierung der Fischerei bewahrt uns momentan wahrscheinlich nur der Arbeitsaufwand für die Behörden. Die Umweltministerien und Ämter sind aktuell mit den Insekten, den Bauern und dem Waldumbau beschäftigt. Wenn sich das alles wieder beruhigt ist die Ökologisierung der Bewirtschaftung sehr wahrscheinlich die nächste Baustelle. Bis dahin sollten wir uns überlegen, wie man damit umgehen möchte.


----------



## zokker (23. Februar 2021)

Ich kann es nicht mehr hören ... ständig stirbt etwas aus ... und wenn es dann doch nicht ausstirbt bleibt es bis in alle Ewigkeit bedroht ...


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht mehr hören ... ständig stirbt etwas aus ... und wenn es dann doch nicht ausstirbt bleibt es bis in alle Ewigkeit bedroht ...


Vor allem wenn die Meldungen über aussterbende Arten von solchen Zeitgenossen kommt, die man niemals im Freien, in der Praxis antrifft.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn die Meldungen über aussterbende Arten von solchen Zeitgenossen kommt, die man niemals im Freien, in der Praxis antrifft.


Hallo,

da bin ich ja richtig froh, dass im letzten Jahr auf dem Acker neben meinem Grundstück und auf diesem selbst ein Vorkommen der Mohn-Mauerbiene (heisst tatsächlich so), welche vom Aussterben bedroht ist, entdeckt wurde. Ich habe mir zwecks Anerkennung selbst dreimal auf die Schulter geklopft.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da bin ich ja richtig froh, dass im letzten Jahr auf dem Acker neben meinem Grundstück und auf diesem selbst ein Vorkommen der Mohn-Mauerbiene (heisst tatsächlich so), welche vom Aussterben bedroht ist, entdeckt wurde. Ich habe mir zwecks Anerkennung selbst dreimal auf die Schulter geklopft.
> 
> ...


Respekt!

Normalerweise sind es ja Feldhamster und der Wuchtelschupfer... äh Wachtelkönige, die alles über den Haufen werfen.


----------



## Ladi74 (23. Februar 2021)

Wäre mal schön zu wissen, welche Fischarten es genau betrifft und auf welchem Kontinent die vorkommen bzw. vorkamen.
Wird ja im Artikel nicht benannt, trotzdem ihr euch auf!
So langsam "sinkt das Niveau", in dieser Rubrik, auf Bild- Jargon.  Hauptsache ne Schlagzeile hinrotzen!


----------



## Flatfischer (23. Februar 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Wäre mal schön zu wissen, welche Fischarten es genau betrifft und auf welchem Kontinent die vorkommen bzw. vorkamen.
> Wird ja im Artikel nicht benannt, trotzdem ihr euch auf!
> So langsam "sinkt das Niveau", in dieser Rubrik, auf Bild- Jargon.  Hauptsache ne Schlagzeile hinrotzen!


Siehe hier (der allgemeine WWF-Artikel):









						Stummes Sterben unter Wasser
					

WWF-Report: Ein Drittel aller Süßwasserfische vom Aussterben bedroht / WWF fordert freifließende Flüsse




					www.wwf.de
				




und hier auf 48 Seiten:









						The World's Forgotten Fishes
					

Experience our interactive, profoundly engaging digital publication!




					europe.nxtbook.com
				




Flatfischer


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2021)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> und hier auf 48 Seiten:
> 
> https://europe.nxtbook.com/nxteu/wwfintl/freshwater_fishes_report/index.php#/p/40



Gar kein heimischer Fisch dabei oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Seele (23. Februar 2021)

Im Großen und Ganzen müsste auch von den Anglern umgedacht werden. Der Specimenhunter für den zählt sowieso nur seine Fischart und das möglichst groß und zahlreich. Die meisten Angler sind keine Tierschützer mehr sondern nur noch ihren Spaß beim Angeln. 
Dazu kommt dann der Frasdruck von Vogel, Fischotter und Co, gepaart mit Klimaerwärmung und sinnlosen Gesetzen, schon ist die Katastrophe perfekt.


----------



## feko (23. Februar 2021)

Leider denken hier zu viele europäisch.
Das große Ganze ist in Gefahr.
Es läuft eine riesige Scheiße und die Erde ist übervölkert und wird ausgebeutet.
Die nischenarten sterben stumm.


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gar kein heimischer Fisch dabei oder hab ich was übersehen?



Doch, ein par sind schon dabei. Habe auf der Schnelle folgende gefunden:,
Nordseeschäpel, Bodenseekilch und Tiefseesaibling, alles Salmoniden.


----------



## Thomas. (23. Februar 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bosenseekilch


der ist bestimmt schon sehr lange ausgestorben, den kennt nicht mal Google


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> der ist bestimmt schon sehr lange ausgestorben, den kennt nicht mal Google


Habs korrigiert, kommt von den breiten Finger.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Februar 2021)

Den Tiefseesaibling hat es zum Glück doch nicht ganz erwischt.








						Landespolitik | Baden-Württemberg und Südwesten
					

Aktuelle Nachrichten zur politischen Lage in Baden-Württemberg und des Südwesten.




					www.swp.de


----------



## Matthias_R (23. Februar 2021)

Interessant finde ich, dass die Meldung  vom Aussterben bedrohter Fische ein Barsch ziert. Und das im AB...


----------



## Matthias_R (23. Februar 2021)

Generell neige ich zur Ansicht,  dass eine extensive Nutzung von Wasser und Boden eine sehr hohe Biodiversität hervorbringt bzw hervorbringen kann.
Nicht umsonst sprachen unsere Vorfahren von KULTIVIERUNG. 
Eine intensive Nutzung birgt immer die Gefahr der Übernutzung. Das Problem wird mit steigender Weltbevölkerung akuter. Die Steigerung findet aber nicht bei uns statt.


----------



## Ganerc (24. Februar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Vereine hier viel mehr für den Erhalt von Fischarten tun könnten als aktuell. Man denke nur an Fanglisten. Wenn jeder Verein seine Bestände, Besatzmaßnahmen und Fangstatistiken kumulieren würde und an ein zentrales Register melden würde, wäre der erste Baustein für eine fortgeschrittene Hege gelegt.
> Nur was man messen kann, kann man auch managen. Handgeschrieben Fangkarten, die im Leitz-Ordner des kleinen Fischereivereins verstauben, sind vergeudetes Potential. Fangstatistiken von Vereinen bieten eine wunderbare Datengrundlage um Veränderungen im Gewässer zu erkennen. Dies ist ein wahnsinniges Potential was momentan noch ungenutzt ist. Könnte man in einem zweiten Schritt diesen Prozess noch digitalisieren und Fangstatistiken in Echtzeit an z.B. den Bayerischen Fischereiverband weiterleiten (z.B. über eine "Vereinsapp"? ;-) ), könnte dieser ein 'echtes' Bild der Fischbestände in Bayern generieren und ggf. Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Die Gegenmaßnahmen wären dann ein Angel verbot . Dem Verein fehlt das Gewässer und er verschwindet vielleicht von der Landkarte . Die echten Verursacher wie, RMD Eon ,EON*, *ALE  und Konsortenm machen schön weiter


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Doch, ein par sind schon dabei. Habe auf der Schnelle folgende gefunden:,
> Nordseeschäpel, Bodenseekilch und Tiefseesaibling, alles Salmoniden.



Ok. 
Nordseeschnäpel ist aber kein Salmonide(Coregone).
Keiner davon ist bei mir hier(im Umkreis von vielen hundert km heimisch).


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Leider denken hier zu viele europäisch.
> Das große Ganze ist in Gefahr.
> Es läuft eine riesige Scheiße und die Erde ist übervölkert und wird ausgebeutet.
> Die nischenarten sterben stumm.


Wir messen in unseren eigenen Generationen, weil wir gar nicht anders können. Dabei sind wir auch bloss eine Art und die ist zudem noch richtig jung. Der Planet Erde hat schon deutlich mehr als ein Artensterben und da meine ich beinahe 99% aller Arten, schadlos überlebt. Allerdings war auch noch keine Art dabei, die sich so dermaßen wichtig genommen hat, wie der Mensch.

Die Erde wird so in knapp 7,5 Milliarden Jahren Vergangenheit sein, weil dann unsere Sonne den letzten Rest Wasserstoff verbraucht hat. Bis dahin ist u.a. der Mensch schon lange in der uns bekannten Form ausgestorben und selbst wenn nicht, wären wir uns selber mehr als fremd. Der Pillepalle, den bestimmte Gruppen von Menschen treiben, um sich wichtig zu machen, juckt den Planeten absolut gar nicht. Die Erde wird es final so auf 13,5 bis 14 Milliarden Jahre schaffen. Da ist Menschlein noch nicht mal eine Episode in der Geschichte wert.

Lasst übermorgen einen satten Meteoriten einschlagen, oder einen Supervulkan ausbrechen, dann schaut es gleich wieder ganz anders aus und es wird für die Erde trotzdem weitergehen. Aber was rede ich, die Gretas dieser Welt werden weiter gackern, wie die Hühner, denen es übrigens vollkommen am Arsch vorbei geht.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Februar 2021)

Andal, es gibt viele Leute die so etwas sagen, aber keinen der danach lebt.
Wenn alles eh egal ist, könnte die BASF wieder ihre Plörre in den Rhein einleiten und dann würdest du auch gackern wie Gretas Hühner.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Andal, es gibt viele Leute die so etwas sagen, aber keinen der danach lebt.
> Wenn alles eh egal ist, könnte die BASF wieder ihre Plörre in den Rhein einleiten und dann würdest du auch gackern wie Gretas Hühner.


Mag gut sein, dass ich mich dann auch gegen die BASF wenden würde, aber man weiss es nicht so genau. Aber bei Umständen, die eh nicht mehr umkehrbar sind, streue ich mir keine (fremde) Asche aufs Haupt. Da frage ich mich dann eher, "Ja habt's es wirklich nix anders zum doa!?"

Aber lasst es uns doch mal konkretisieren. Das Rotauge hat, gefühlt, bei weitem nicht mehr die Bestände, die es mal hatte. Gewässerverbauung, zunehmende Gewässerreinheit, Bebauung an den Gewässern, Frassdruck, Klimawandel (damit der auch mal genannt wird), u.s.w.u.s.f.. Aber was wollte man ändern, ohne gleich weiß Gott was alles zu verbieten und eine Büchse der Pandora nach der anderen aufzureissen?


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nordseeschnäpel ist aber kein Salmonide(Coregone).
> Keiner davon ist bei mir hier(im Umkreis von vielen hundert km heimisch).



Doch: *Nordseeschnäpel* (_Coregonus oxyrinchus_), (Wikipedia) Das dieser Fisch wohl allen unbekant ist, liegt wohl daran, dass sein 1940 kein Exemplar dieser Art mehr gesichtet/dokumentiert ist.

Wikipedia: 
"In der Roten Liste gefährdeter Arten der IUCN wird der Nordseeschnäpel als „Ausgestorben“ (_Extinct_) gelistet, da seit 1940 kein Nachweis für das Vorkommen der Art in ihrem ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiet dokumentiert ist.[9] Dieser Auffassung folgt auch die Rote Liste der europäischen Süßwasserfische."

Ähnliches gilt wohl auch für die anderen genannten Arten.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Doch: *Nordseeschnäpel* (_Coregonus oxyrinchus_), (Wikipedia) Das dieser Fisch wohl allen unbekant ist, liegt wohl daran, dass sein 1940 kein Exemplar dieser Art mehr gesichtet/dokumentiert ist.
> 
> Wikipedia:
> "In der Roten Liste gefährdeter Arten der IUCN wird der Nordseeschnäpel als „Ausgestorben“ (_Extinct_) gelistet, da seit 1940 kein Nachweis für das Vorkommen der Art in ihrem ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiet dokumentiert ist.[9] Dieser Auffassung folgt auch die Rote Liste der europäischen Süßwasserfische."
> ...


Im Gotha stünde dann... das Geschlecht ist im Mannesglied erloschen.


----------



## feko (24. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Wir messen in unseren eigenen Generationen, weil wir gar nicht anders können. Dabei sind wir auch bloss eine Art und die ist zudem noch richtig jung. Der Planet Erde hat schon deutlich mehr als ein Artensterben und da meine ich beinahe 99% aller Arten, schadlos überlebt. Allerdings war auch noch keine Art dabei, die sich so dermaßen wichtig genommen hat, wie der Mensch.
> 
> Die Erde wird so in knapp 7,5 Milliarden Jahren Vergangenheit sein, weil dann unsere Sonne den letzten Rest Wasserstoff verbraucht hat. Bis dahin ist u.a. der Mensch schon lange in der uns bekannten Form ausgestorben und selbst wenn nicht, wären wir uns selber mehr als fremd. Der Pillepalle, den bestimmte Gruppen von Menschen treiben, um sich wichtig zu machen, juckt den Planeten absolut gar nicht. Die Erde wird es final so auf 13,5 bis 14 Milliarden Jahre schaffen. Da ist Menschlein noch nicht mal eine Episode in der Geschichte wert.
> 
> Lasst übermorgen einen satten Meteoriten einschlagen, oder einen Supervulkan ausbrechen, dann schaut es gleich wieder ganz anders aus und es wird für die Erde trotzdem weitergehen. Aber was rede ich, die Gretas dieser Welt werden weiter gackern, wie die Hühner, denen es übrigens vollkommen am Arsch vorbei geht.


Ja ich weiß nicht welche Sorte Mensch ich schlimmer finde... 
Die Leute denen alles scheiß egal ist oder diejenigen die gackern.


----------



## daci7 (24. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Wir messen in unseren eigenen Generationen, weil wir gar nicht anders können. Dabei sind wir auch bloss eine Art und die ist zudem noch richtig jung. Der Planet Erde hat schon deutlich mehr als ein Artensterben und da meine ich beinahe 99% aller Arten, schadlos überlebt. Allerdings war auch noch keine Art dabei, die sich so dermaßen wichtig genommen hat, wie der Mensch.
> 
> Die Erde wird so in knapp 7,5 Milliarden Jahren Vergangenheit sein, weil dann unsere Sonne den letzten Rest Wasserstoff verbraucht hat. Bis dahin ist u.a. der Mensch schon lange in der uns bekannten Form ausgestorben und selbst wenn nicht, wären wir uns selber mehr als fremd. Der Pillepalle, den bestimmte Gruppen von Menschen treiben, um sich wichtig zu machen, juckt den Planeten absolut gar nicht. Die Erde wird es final so auf 13,5 bis 14 Milliarden Jahre schaffen. Da ist Menschlein noch nicht mal eine Episode in der Geschichte wert.
> 
> Lasst übermorgen einen satten Meteoriten einschlagen, oder einen Supervulkan ausbrechen, dann schaut es gleich wieder ganz anders aus und es wird für die Erde trotzdem weitergehen. Aber was rede ich, die Gretas dieser Welt werden weiter gackern, wie die Hühner, denen es übrigens vollkommen am Arsch vorbei geht.


Naja, Leute die "Rettet den Planeten" schreien meinen damit wohl in erster Linie "Rettet die Form des Planeten, die wir gerade kennen und die uns als lebenswert erscheint".
Ist ein wenig umständlicher, das müsst ihr zugeben. Aber wer hier Deutschunterricht machen will, der soll das bitte machen.
Im Prinzip ist Umweltschutz ein recht egoistisches Phänomen- ich verbringe noch geschätzte 50 Jahre auf diesem Planeten und meine Kinder hoffentlich noch länger. Ich fände es gut, wenn in dieser Zeit der Planet einigermaßen erträglich bleibt. Besonders als Naturnutzer liegt es mir dabei sehr am Herzen ein wenig Natur zu haben, welches ich nutzen kann.


----------



## fleks (24. Februar 2021)

Ganerc schrieb:


> Die Gegenmaßnahmen wären dann ein Angel verbot . Dem Verein fehlt das Gewässer und er verschwindet vielleicht von der Landkarte . Die echten Verursacher wie, RMD Eon ,EON*, *ALE  und Konsortenm machen schön weiter


Keine Verbote, aber vielleicht schlägt ein Verband dann "Maßnahmen zur Unterstützung von Laichverhalten von Spezies xy" vor, die der Verein mit künstlichem Einbringen von alten Weihnachtsbäumen in den See als zusätzlicher Brutplatz für barschartige Fische(nur als Beispiel) beantwortet. Wenn wir als Angler selbst nur immer in Verboten denken können und nicht kreativer werden um das was wir lieben (Fische und Gewässer) zu schützen, sieht es leider wahrlich nicht so rosig aus für den Angelsport.


----------



## fleks (24. Februar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Fortgeschrittene Hege bedeutet heute Revier übergreifende Bewirtschaftung. Das funktioniert leider in der Regel entweder gar nicht, nur unter Gleichgesinnten oder unter Zwang, da sich der Bewirtschafter vorschreiben lassen muss, wie er sein Gewässer zu pflegen hat, wenn er mit den anderen Hegepflichtigen uneins ist.


Guter Gedanke, ich sehe das so: Der Bewirtschafter hat hier zwei Szenarien, von denen er sich einem oder dem anderen früher oder später stellen muss. 


 Es bestimmen weiterhin Naturschutzorganisationen zwischen dem linksradikalen und linkem politischen Spektrum die Nachrichtenerstattung. Die Folgen sind mittelfristig das komplette Verbot der Berufs- und Angelfischerei im Sinne eines neo-sozialistischen Naturparks. Das wäre der Supergau für den Bewirtschafter, da somit Angelvereine obsolet würden und lediglich Myriaden von Stand-Up Paddlern durch die Laichgründe des Sees pflügen würden von denen er nix hat.
Die großen Angelverbände in Deutschland und Europa nehmen endlich ihre Chance wahr und Nutzen den noch verbliebenen "Heimvorteil" um der Öffentlichkeit zu beweisen, dass Angler durchaus einen positiven Einfluss auf das ökosystem Wasser haben (jedenfalls mehr als die durchs Laichgebiet pflügende SUP-Horde die in der Summe mehr Schaden anrichtet als Angler je könnten). Hierfür müssten aber die Verbände endlich mal aus dem Quark kommen und mit mehr Geld und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit den Naturschützern mal die Luftüberlegenheit im Punkto Berichterstattung streitig machen.
Ich befürworte jedenfalls Punkt 2 eher als Punkt 1. Die Vereine könnten so viele Daten sammeln und damit endlich mal eine Grundlage für eine vernünftige Diskussion über Biodiversität schaffen. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass uns das nicht gelingt und dies im Vereinsdschungel und Klein-Klein der Verantwortlichen untergeht bevor der Druck von mitte-links gerichteten Naturschutzorgas auf die Politik zu groß wird und diese zum Handeln gezwungen werden. Dieses politische Eingreifen wird leider zum Nachteil für den Angelsport sein - wenn die Verbände nicht endlich ihre Stärke nutzen.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß nicht welche Sorte Mensch ich schlimmer finde...
> Die Leute denen alles scheiß egal ist oder diejenigen die gackern.


Am besten, du siehst dir jeden einzelnen genau an und vergleichst, warum er tut, wie er spricht und macht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Es bestimmen weiterhin Naturschutzorganisationen zwischen dem linksradikalen und linkem politischen Spektrum die Nachrichtenerstattung. Die Folgen sind mittelfristig das komplette Verbot der Berufs- und Angelfischerei im Sinne eines neo-sozialistischen Naturparks.


wie erklärst Du dir, dass ausgerechnet die Linken (Partei) immer wieder sehr Anglerfreundlich und eher NABU-unfreundlich auftreten?

In Punkt 2 stimme ich dir allerdings in vollem Umfang zu.


----------



## fleks (24. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie erklärst Du dir, dass ausgerechnet die Linken (Partei) immer wieder sehr Anglerfreundlich und eher NABU-unfreundlich auftreten?
> 
> In Punkt 2 stimme ich dir allerdings in vollem Umfang zu.








Matze Koch bzw. der DAFV hat dazu um eine politische Stellungnahme bei den Parteien gebeten nach dem Motto "Unterstützen Sie den Angelsport falls ich Sie wählen würde". Die Größe der Parteilogos zeigt die Pro-Haltung für den Angelsport (je größer das Logo, desto mehr Unterstützung findet der Angelsport in diesen Parteien).

Ich meinte aber auch die Naturschutzorganisationen - nicht explizit die Partein. Da aber z.B. die Grünen Naturschutzorganisationen unterstützen bzw. ihre Wählerschaft die Gleiche ist, sind Naturschutzorganisationen durchaus (wenn auch indirekt) einem politischen Spektrum zuzuordnen.

Soll keine Parteiwerbung sein, ich referenziere nur auf den Vortrag von Herrn Matze Koch den man sich gerne auf youtube ansehen kann.

Weißt du (@Brillendorsch) wie sich die Linke zum Angelsport genau äußert?

Gruß


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2021)

Ich finde, wir sollten die Mädels das machen lassen, die schaffen das - mit der geballten Ünterstützung der Schulschwänzerfraktion.

Gretel und Fritzi werden´s schon packen - und amazon ! 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Bei diesen ganzen Themen erkenne ich vor allem eines. Dem ganz und gar unbescholtenen Angler soll eingehämmert werden, dass er furchtbar böse und an allem schuld sein soll.

Er benutzt Blei, verliert mal ein Stück Kunststoff, bewegt sich abseits geordneter Pfade, er "quält Fische" zu seinem Plaisir und er stellt die Redlichkeit vieler Aktivisten zu Recht in Abrede. Und was am allerprakischsten ist, er lässt sich ohne erkennbaren und effektiven Widerstand in diesen Sumpf ziehen. Man muss ja nur die Beiträge hier im Forum lesen!


----------



## fleks (24. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei diesen ganzen Themen erkenne ich vor allem eines. Dem ganz und gar unbescholtenen Angler soll eingehämmert werden, dass er furchtbar böse und an allem schuld sein soll.
> 
> Er benutzt Blei, verliert mal ein Stück Kunststoff, bewegt sich abseits geordneter Pfade, er "quält Fische" zu seinem Plaisir und er stellt die Redlichkeit vieler Aktivisten zu Recht in Abrede. Und was am allerprakischsten ist, er lässt sich ohne erkennbaren und effektiven Widerstand in diesen Sumpf ziehen. Man muss ja nur die Beiträge hier im Forum lesen!


Es gibt da so eine Theorie die ich ganz interessant finde...

"Hätte Karl Marx nie seine Thesen zum Kapitalismus verfasst, und warum dieser zum Scheitern verurteilt ist, hätte der Kommunismus anstatt dem Kapitalismus weltweit gesiegt" :-D...

Soll so viel heißen wie.... Der Tatsache, dass man Probleme erkennt und diese zur Diskussion stellt, kann das Verhindern das das Eintritt was als Ursache dieser Probleme erkannt wurde"

Was haben nämlich weltweit Regierungen getan nachdem Marx seine Thesen veröffentlicht hat? Gelesen, Schwachstellen des Kapitalismus zurecht als Schwachstellen identifiziert und minimal entgegengesteuert. Damit wurde der kommunistischen Revolution der Wind aus den Segeln genommen. Marx hat sich also ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten sozusagen ;-)....

Passt auch ganz gut auf Themen (hier drohende Verbote etc.) die unser Hobby betrifft. Allein der Umstand, dass wir Probleme (Verbote die drohen) besprechen und diskutieren könnte, es sein dass wir dazu beitragen, diesen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. 

Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt finde ich es gut und schön dass wir hier so lebhaft diskutieren ;-)


----------



## feko (24. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei diesen ganzen Themen erkenne ich vor allem eines. Dem ganz und gar unbescholtenen Angler soll eingehämmert werden, dass er furchtbar böse und an allem schuld sein soll.
> 
> Er benutzt Blei, verliert mal ein Stück Kunststoff, bewegt sich abseits geordneter Pfade, er "quält Fische" zu seinem Plaisir und er stellt die Redlichkeit vieler Aktivisten zu Recht in Abrede. Und was am allerprakischsten ist, er lässt sich ohne erkennbaren und effektiven Widerstand in diesen Sumpf ziehen. Man muss ja nur die Beiträge hier im Forum lesen!


Nein du verwechselt da was glaub ich.
Es geht um das Sterben weltweit.
Vor allem in Brasilien wird ein Staudamm nach dem anderen gebaut.
Vor allem dort ist das artensterben am größten.
Das hat mit dem Blei der Angler erstmal wenig zu tun.
Lg


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


fleks schrieb:


> je größer das Logo, desto mehr Unterstützung findet der Angelsport in diesen Parteien


Ich vermute mal, desto mehr behaupten diese Parteien zumindest, dass sie den Angelsport unterstützen würden, wenn sie was zu sagen hätten. Was dann nach der Wahl passiert, weiß man nicht.

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass mal eine Partei vor der Landtagswahl versichert hatte, man würde sich für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots einsetzen, wenn man gewählt würde.  Nach der Landtagswahl haben die Abgeordneten dieser Partei dann aber gegen die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes gestimmt.  



Andal schrieb:


> Dem ganz und gar unbescholtenen Angler soll eingehämmert werden, dass er furchtbar böse und an allem schuld sein soll.


Und wenn es blöd läuft, kommt die größte Kritik aus den eigenen Reihen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Februar 2021)

Bei den Grundeln,würden einige Angler sagen,..........na ja , ist dann eben so.    (Endlich weg, die Mistviecher )
Beim Zander,..........,um Gottes willen,...........alle Fahnen müssen auf Halbmast.
Alles wird gut .


----------



## JottU (24. Februar 2021)

So langsam wird aus einem Anglerboard ein Schützerboard?
Wenn ich mir die letzten vom AB gestarteten Threads anschaue, drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf.


----------



## Minimax (24. Februar 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> So langsam wird aus einem Anglerboard ein Schützerboard?


Sei unbesorgt, wenn Du weiterhin so engagiert postest, wirds eines Tages bestimmt das "Räuchern-&-lustige-Netzfundstücke-Board".  
tudeluh,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## porbeagle (25. Februar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn alles eh egal ist, könnte die BASF wieder ihre Plörre in den Rhein einleiten und dann würdest du auch gackern wie Gretas Hühner.


Dann wäre der Strom endlich wieder richtig Trüb das beschissene Kraut wäre weg und es gäbe wieder Zander ohne Ende


----------



## Waidbruder (25. Februar 2021)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Generell neige ich zur Ansicht,  dass eine extensive Nutzung von Wasser und Boden eine sehr hohe Biodiversität hervorbringt bzw hervorbringen kann.
> Nicht umsonst sprachen unsere Vorfahren von KULTIVIERUNG.
> Eine intensive Nutzung birgt immer die Gefahr der Übernutzung. Das Problem wird mit steigender Weltbevölkerung akuter. Die Steigerung findet aber nicht bei uns statt.



Unser Konsumverhalten hängt aber sehr wohl von der Übernutzung von Ressourcen in anderen Ländern ab.


----------

